# FOR SALE; Dremel variable speed fretsaw



## dickm (2 Dec 2008)

I've taken the plunge and bought a Hegner locally, so want to get rid of my Dremel. For those who don't know it, it's got fully variable speed with digital readout of the speed in use. The motor is 115v, but it includes an original Dremel transfomer which has two outlets so you can run a second US tool off it. Saw takes pin end or plain end blades.
It's <nearly> as good as the Hegner, and has some features that are better, but I'm committed now!
I'd like to get £60 for it, but happy to consider offers. I've got the original instructions, box and packing, so it could be couriered at cost....


----------

